# Concerning doubts



## Minh (Jan 1, 2020)

Greeting PBers,

I sometimes experience very disturbing doubts about Christ and other key important tenets of Christianity. For instance, I was convinced that the evidences relating to the divinity of Christ are abundantly clear in Scripture. But for no reasons, I was tempted this morning to question the central doctrine of Christian faith. No matter how much time I resort to Scriptural testimonies and prayers, they have no effect in clearing my doubts. Then my conscience often bothers me: "Perhaps you may intellectually affirm the Savior as God, but this show you have not been enlightened by the Spirit at all."

How should I resolve this?

Reactions: Praying 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 1, 2020)

While you shouldn't take them too lightly, don't over-fight them, either. Don't let them feed on your emotional energy (at least tht's what I do). 

Sometimes, it is okay to doubt your doubts.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Jan 1, 2020)

If it is any comfort, I believe that we all deal and wrestle with these lies and doubts in different ways and intensities. 

Personally, even though the book does not address the issue directly, The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boettner has been a significantly effective weapon in my own struggles with doubt. 

ebook here: https://www.monergism.com/reformed-doctrine-predestination-ebook

physical here: https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/reformed-doctrine-of-predestination-boettner.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 1, 2020)

When a doubt or something "hits me," here is what I do:

I acknowledge it. I say, "I am not going to deal with this right now. It might be an important thought, but I am too busy at the moment. Lord Jesus, I give this thought to you. If it is really important you will bring it to my attention later.'

Some studies have shown this is also an effective way to deal with anxiety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timfost (Jan 1, 2020)

Dort 5.11:

"The Scripture moreover testifies that believers in this life *have to struggle with various carnal doubts*, and that under grievous temptations *they do not always feel this full assurance of faith and certainty of persevering*. But God, who is the Father of all consolation, *does not suffer them to be tempted above that they are able*, but will with the temptation make also the way of escape, that they may be able to endure it (1 Cor. 10:13), and by the Holy Spirit *again inspires them with the comfortable assurance of persevering*."

Struggling is evidence of life. A lack of struggle is evidence of spiritual sickness or deadness. Put your trust in God alone-- not the correctness of your theology. Correct theology is vital for knowing God, but at times knowledge itself can become an object of worship. 

Finally, rest. Rest in knowing that by faith you are a child of God, and our heavenly Father cares for His children. Rest knowing that the object of your faith is in the Person who also works in your stead, presenting you faultless before God. And rest that in this valley of tears the Spirit has made His dwelling place, not only _near_ you, but _in_ you.

"Search me, O God, and know my heart; Try me, and know my anxieties; And see if there is any wicked way in me, And lead me in the way everlasting." (Psalm 139:23-24)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

